# Greyghost



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a Greyghostin the for sale thread open to offers or partial trade of post war or prewar balloon tire parts plus cash.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 29, 2016)

May part out if enough interested ?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 29, 2016)

Please dont part it out. What kind of bike are you looking to trade for?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 29, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> Please dont part it out. What kind of bike are you looking to trade for?




Would like trade for part cash and post war or prewar parts .
Please reply by private message. 
Thank you 
Rafael


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 8, 2016)

Updated post in For sale thread with disclaimers 
And reduced price  !

~ Rafael ~


----------

